# Help with code parapharyngeal tumor



## CVelez (May 27, 2009)

Any suggestions on the CPT for the following procedure.   I am looking at 42120, but still not quite sure.  


 An incision was made just superior to the submucosal promience in the midline of the uvula, extending to the midline of the soft palate onto the hard palate, extedning around toward the ramsu and medial pharyngeal plate.  Dissection was carried through the musclar layers and through the superior constrictor muscle.  Blunt and sharp dissection was used to isolate the parapharyngeal tumor in the parapharyngeal space. Blunt and sharp dissection was carefully performed taking care to avoid injury to the perivascular and perineural structures of the space.   Irrigation was performed with free water.   The capsule of the pleomorphic adenoma was opened and internal decompression was taken place to facilitate approach and retraction to be able to come around the lateral side of the tumor.  A purse string silk suture was used to reclose the opening created to decompress the mass.   After lateral and medial maneuvering and blunt and sharp dissection the mass was resected.  


Thanks

Charla Velez


----------

